

Ask HN: If the iPhone came before Jobs founded Apple, would he jailbreak it? - SurfScore

I obviously never knew the guy, but something tells me he would have...
======
jritch
without a doubt. Considering his "blue box" selling start up I dont think
theres any doubt he would have hacked the iphone....The irony of his stance on
jailbreaking was amusing to say the least, complete 360 turn.

